# Capita Mercury vs. Yes Typo (vs. burton custom?)



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey guys!

I'm in the market for a new board! I'm looking for something all mountain, spending with about a 70/30 split on mountain & park respectively, but still looking to hit natural features etc. so pop is something I don't want to overlook. I am ~6'2", ~190lbs, using size 12 k2 maysis'. I'd consider myself an intermediate rider.

I've been considering all kinds of options, mainly looking at camber / RCR options for the pop and response. Right now I've been really interested in a Capita Mercury (would the Mercury ltd 157 fit me?), Yes Typo, Burton Process camber, and considering a burton custom as a competitor directly to the mercury.

Also open to totally different suggestions! Let me know if you need any other info, and thanks in advance!

PS) I am coming from a 158W 2016 Rome Tour, and keeping a 147 '19 Slush Slasher for pow days.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Well i grew up riding camber. Took a break because I moved east. Got back into it then there these all fucked profiles. After a long break I rode a lib Tec firepower for awhile. Then a proto. I have gone back old school. More pop edge hold. Then again we will see if it dumps ever.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Last board I had was a Jeff petit [email protected] pure camber stiff like a young man on viagra


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

they both seem to get great reviews, you probably cant go wrong with either
they are both directional twins
yes seems to be trying to win a contest for worst board graphic year after year with the typo for some reason

also the 157 should be fine, I ride a 57, im a little shorter than you and about 5-10 lbs lighter


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

If you’re going 157 Mercury hold out for the Arthur Longo pro model. That board is the sex.


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

woodhouse said:


> also the 157 should be fine, I ride a 57, im a little shorter than you and about 5-10 lbs lighter


Im mainly concerned with the waist width being 25.7cm, with boot size 12... Thoughts?


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> If you’re going 157 Mercury hold out for the Arthur Longo pro model. That board is the sex.


Its out and I've found one for sale ? Think a 157 would be ok for size 12 boots?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

K2 are rather bulky, definitely not a reduced footprint... I have a 159 2019 Mercury and a 157 2020 (9,5 and 10 US Adidas Tacticals), still wondering how to fit one of these in my overgrown quiver after some new additions but honestly this board is mid wide at best at 159 size. The new Yes Greats 156 or Rossi One LF 157W are quite a bit wider at the inserts compared to the 159 Mercury.


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> K2 are rather bulky, definitely not a reduced footprint... I have a 159 2019 Mercury and a 157 2020 (9,5 and 10 US Adidas Tacticals), still wondering how to fit one of these in my overgrown quiver after some new additions but honestly this board is mid wide at best at 159 size. The new Yes Greats 156 or Rossi One LF 157W are quite a bit wider at the inserts compared to the 159 Mercury.


Gotcha. So a probably not on this one I take it, ha. How you do like your mercury?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I haven’t ridden them yet so can’t comment. For sure they are really light and they have a nice snappy flex. What I can tell is that 2020 is indeed softer at that flex point when the flat upkick starts. I would say the new 157 2020 is between a Rossi LF 157W 2019 (broken in) and the 2019 159 brand new Mercury flex-wise but this is a hand flexing test, the on snow feel might be different. I can put you some photos here to compare the waist widths if you want.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

woodhouse said:


> yes seems to be trying to win a contest for worst board graphic year after year with the typo for some reason


Indeed YES went to the dumpster in 2020 graphic-wise. Only the Jackpot and the Standard look nice. Didn’t really want to get a 154 Optimistic now but that 2020 is so ugly (real life, pics are fine) that I had to buy a 2019 now. Who the hell approves these designs? The are pretty close to Rome and Rossignol lame graphics level now. Neither cool (e.g. Orca and Greats 2019) nor slick (Endeavor, Gemstick, Moss etc.).
Same with the new Orca. A free tip for Lib - use the 2019 design and turn off the colours to make it black and white. That was easy, huh?


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

The Mercury is really good (I have 155 and 157) but just to be clear it is not a twin. It has a bigger, longer nose than tail, a directional sidecut and the inserts are set back a little. You can ride it switch fine but a true twin is a board that is exactly the same at each end and you could mount the bindings either way and it would ride the same.


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

Kevington said:


> The Mercury is really good (I have 155 and 157) but just to be clear it is not a twin.


Yeah totally. I'm not a really a park rat so this doesn't bother me very much.


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> I can put you some photos here to compare the waist widths if you want.


That would be helpful! Thanks man


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

keeg said:


> That would be helpful! Thanks man


Here are the pics, Merc 157 vs Rossi One LF 157W (First 2 pics), Yes Optimistic 154 (the front foot, the back is tapered and almost equal), Yes the Greats 156 and Archetype 160W (the backfoot with a huge taper and then the front ref lol).


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

Not that anyone is necessarily following this, but I pulled the trigger on a the 157 Mercury Longo, should arrive in a week and my season will start in about a month. Will keep updated!!


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Any updates? Think I've decided on exact same setup as you (I'm 6'2", 180, size 12). Just interested if the 157 Longo waist width is enough for your size 12's. Thanks!


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey man, I haven't had a chance to ride it yet but hopes are high. I live in the Boise, Idaho area and we are not looking at an opening day anytime soon.

As for just guessing based on how the boots look, I still fell pretty good (overhang of about .33 - .5 inches on each side). I'll put some bindings and boots on the board and post some pictures in the next couple of days.

EDIT: I think if you're not looking to do some Ryan Knapton shit you should be fine!


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

pabstbluribbin said:


> Any updates?


So I mounted some some k2 lien ats (M) I found at a consignment store around town, and I get a bout 1.5" of overhang. I used to get 1.25" of overhang on my 158W rome tour. 
I might try mounting some large bindings and see if it reduces it a lil. Thoughts?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Kevington said:


> The Mercury is really good (I have 155 and 157) but just to be clear it is not a twin. It has a bigger, longer nose than tail, a directional sidecut and the inserts are set back a little. You can ride it switch fine but a true twin is a board that is exactly the same at each end and you could mount the bindings either way and it would ride the same.


Hey, I was looking at getting the Mercury, but switch ability is important to me. If you spend a lot of time in switch like I do, I'm wondering how you find it carves in switch. Does that set back make feel a little strange?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Carves great switch, with a centered stance


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the response.

The inserts are set back 1.25cm (pretty small), and also has directional side cut so I thought maybe it would feel a little off in switch. I also saw a review on Snowboarding Profiles where he mentions he didn't think it rode well switch, but most info I'm finding seems to be saying it rides great in switch.

I just wantes to be sure I can rip carves in switch, but don't have a ton of experience on directional boards to compare with.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Guys have your been on your 2020 Mercury yet? How are the various sizes working for you?

I'm set on it at this point, I'm just stuck the purgatory of over thinking what size to get. 155 or 156?

I'm 150lbs (67kg), 5’8 (173cm). Which is the exact same size as Arthur Longo ? so 157cm, right? On the other hand I am not on Arthur’s level, and I'm dead center in the (rather large 60lbs?!?) weight range for the 155cm. That said, I'm no slouch, I'm a strong rider, and get 30+ days a year.

Would love to hear from you guys that have been on your Mercury and how you feel about sizing.


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

keeg said:


> So I mounted some some k2 lien ats (M) I found at a consignment store around town, and I get a bout 1.5" of overhang. I used to get 1.25" of overhang on my 158W rome tour.
> I might try mounting some large bindings and see if it reduces it a lil. Thoughts?


Were you able to ride it? I'm about the same size as you and have a 10.5 boot size so wondering about the 157 or 159.


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

raj0194 said:


> Were you able to ride it? I'm about the same size as you and have a 10.5 boot size so wondering about the 157 or 159.


Yeah man I dig it! I think you can go for either the 157 or 59. I find that the 57 is probably not the best choice for carving, at least on harder snow it would be a little easier with a larger board.

I think a 57 is about as short as you’d want to go if you’re the same dimensions as I am. Just depends if you want a more freestyle oriented board or real all mountain. If you’re looking for a super playful board, that kills side hits, and really shines in the trees, go w the 157. If you think you’ll want to be bombing steeps, or carving up some hard snow maybe go with the 159.

In summary, go with your gut cause you won’t really have substantial problems with either one.


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

keeg said:


> Yeah man I dig it! I think you can go for either the 157 or 59. I find that the 57 is probably not the best choice for carving, at least on harder snow it would be a little easier with a larger board.
> 
> I think a 57 is about as short as you’d want to go if you’re the same dimensions as I am. Just depends if you want a more freestyle oriented board or real all mountain. If you’re looking for a super playful board, that kills side hits, and really shines in the trees, go w the 157. If you think you’ll want to be bombing steeps, or carving up some hard snow maybe go with the 159.
> 
> In summary, go with your gut cause you won’t really have substantial problems with either one.





keeg said:


> Yeah man I dig it! I think you can go for either the 157 or 59. I find that the 57 is probably not the best choice for carving, at least on harder snow it would be a little easier with a larger board.
> 
> I think a 57 is about as short as you’d want to go if you’re the same dimensions as I am. Just depends if you want a more freestyle oriented board or real all mountain. If you’re looking for a super playful board, that kills side hits, and really shines in the trees, go w the 157. If you think you’ll want to be bombing steeps, or carving up some hard snow maybe go with the 159.
> 
> In summary, go with your gut cause you won’t really have substantial problems with either one.


Great! Thank you for the quick response and info! I currently ride a 2015 Lib Tech TRS 159 and liked the size, but it's been catching in a weird way lately, so was thinking about other sizes. I like to carve and hit small jumps, trees and powder. I'm in the middle as far as bombing and trees. Pretty much like to do everything but park, probably because I'd kill myself  but definitely looking to bomb and do some trees if the snow is right.


----------



## keeg (Nov 1, 2019)

raj0194 said:


> Great! Thank you for the quick response and info! I currently ride a 2015 Lib Tech TRS 159 and liked the size, but it's been catching in a weird way lately, so was thinking about other sizes. I like to carve and hit small jumps, trees and powder. I'm in the middle as far as bombing and trees. Pretty much like to do everything but park, probably because I'd kill myself  but definitely looking to bomb and do some trees if the snow is right.


For sure man! I think you'll dig either one. Despite the camber I find that this board is SO forgiving and just a pleasure to ride. Been riding it all season and didn't catch an edge once I don't think. Did go down to my local shop and got it detuned a tad before taking it up though, so consider that.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The Mercury 2020 157 (my specs 85 kg 9,5 US) is super light, super poppy. Great base glide. Rides switch very well. Very well-made and durable (surprising for how light it is).
It doesn't grip on ice well though (and I did sharpen it myself with a diamond file).


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

keeg said:


> For sure man! I think you'll dig either one. Despite the camber I find that this board is SO forgiving and just a pleasure to ride. Been riding it all season and didn't catch an edge once I don't think. Did go down to my local shop and got it detuned a tad before taking it up though, so consider that.


Great!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine grips ice nicely, switch and reg. I sharpen it with parmesan cheese. HOW YA DOIN!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

DaveMcI said:


> Mine grips ice nicely, switch and reg. I sharpen it with parmesan cheese. HOW YA DOIN!


Your parmesan tuning seems to remove any board's limits. You should license it.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> Your parmesan tuning seems to remove any board's limits. You should license it.


Joey B already did


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry just now getting back on this, I ended up going with the 159. This thing rides like a dream, so i was probably overthinking it. Mine also grips ice nicely, way better than anything else I've ridden and it does great in the chop too. No regrets here, quite possibly the perfect board for me....


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Parmesian extra sharp! To sharp to cut///// gatta grate it! GREAT!


----------

